# My dear Jolene



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

She had Cushings, and was being treated for it. She had gotten all of her hair back and was as happy and playful as she had been for years. But the damage was done, and she quit eating. Friday the 20th of June a trip to the vet showed her kidneys were failing. The vet gave her a shot and some pills to see if she would eat at all. No, luck. She was drinking water, and Monday the follow up showed she had lost another pound and was 36 pounds. Mid 40s was her ideal weight. She had he head and left paw in my lap. She just looked at the paw the needle went in and put her head back in my lap. She was gone in a flash, not even 1/4 of the injection. She's in a far better state, and I and my Siberian Husky are sad. I've been keeping him occupied. He only looks sad when he's on the sofa. She was only 8. 
Pictures on facebook ( Powell Way ) are public


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Not fair to lose one so young. Run free Jolene :halogsd:


----------



## Jaxx's mom (Jul 14, 2013)

I am so sorry! I wish you the best. Run free, Jolene.  
Just make sure to keep your head up and keep smiling, that's how she would want it.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of Jolene .Run free sweet girl run free.


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

She is with another dog that was a friend of mine's that did sled dog racing. Bear was almost a twin, except stockier. Bear taught Jolene how to sled dog race with the team. They are running free together. Bear got bitten by a snake in her pen, and died.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry Powell...

Be strong.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry, she was beautiful. She will be watching over you. I lost my guy at 9yo to hemangiosarcoma. It is tough when they leave us so young.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of Jolene


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh I always loved her name! RIP Jolene. I'm so sorry for your loss, take care.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your dear, sweet Jolene. It was clear how very much you loved one another. Take good care.


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

Sorry to hear of the loss of your Jolene. It sounds like she was surrounded with love up until the last moment. RIP sweet Jolene.


----------



## Linda1270 (Sep 7, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss....god bless.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Powell. hope you are taking care of yourself. She will always be present in spirit with you.


----------



## lovemygirl (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm so, so, so sorry. Jolene was beautiful - and so young! So heartbreaking. 

My girl was gone before the injection was complete, too... it happened so fast. 

Remember all the good times you shared with her; hang onto those memories. 

I hope you and your Sibe are doing well and distracting each other, as much as possible, from the pain. Hang in there.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

So sorry to hear this!


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

My Siberian Husky, Mickey is no longer allowed free roam of the house since she died. He will get in her dog bed on the sofa and curl up with the saddest look on his face. He now though, is going to a local nursing home on a regular basis. He has new friends there and enjoys the time.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss, no words for it ??


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Powell I'm so glad Mickey has found something that gives him pleasure again. Take care.


----------

